# What grows best in AZ summer?



## impreparedinaz (Jun 15, 2015)

I have recently started a garden in the phoenix area (I know, I should have started it months ago before it got hot). I have tomatoes, cucumbers, squash, zucchini, bell peppers, sunflowers, basil, and strawberries (the blueberries already died). What type of plants are hardy enough to withstand the Arizona heat (it is almost 111 today) and still fruit? I can start more later in the summer to have a late fall harvest, but I am hoping I can get something this summer. Thoughts?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Cactus.....


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

You just about have to shade most plants to get good results down here. Watermelons grow good (that's all I grow). Neighbor grew many garden plants with good results but had most of it in at least partial shade. Obviously requires daily watering.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sounds like you are off to a good start. If you want greens, you might try Malabar spinach. I might add okra and some variety of field peas.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have no clue but look forward to your reports...


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Citrus, Nopalès & illegals, it's a short list.:goodluck:


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Try you local county extension agents office. They often have a list of varieties & plant dates specific to your area.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

*prickly pear cactus..the pads are good in salads,different types of meats.plus they have drinkable water.then there's flowers.let them bloom and stay put till late summer or early fall.(i think)..the cut them off and get the juice from them.on account it's good for a person. *


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

The deserts of Arizona are rich with wild edibles. Today I munched on a bunch of Desert Holly berries and they are very tasty. I tried the flower stalk of some Bear Grass which the inner portion is supposed to be good to eat but I found it unpalatable to me.


----------

